# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Quán Nướng 3T - Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

3T Quán Nướng tọa lạc trên lầu 3 của tòa nhà 29-31. Lối đi lên lầu khá lãng mạn và huyền bí, dọc theo lối đi đó là những chiếc đèn dầu, những bức tượng gỗ làm cho ta có cảm giác muốn khám phá.


Quán được thiết kế theo phong cách mộc mạc, tất cả đều được trang trí bằng tre. Khi ngồi trong quán bạn sẽ có cảm giác an lành như mình ngồi nơi miền quê xanh tươi... 


Đến với quán bạn sẽ thưởng thức rất nhiều đồ nướng hấp dẫn được chế biến từ nhiều loại thịt khác nhau. 

Phong cách phục vụ của quán khá tốt.
	THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	3T Quán Nướng

Ðịa chỉ	29-31 Tôn Thất Thiệp, Q.1, TP Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Quán cách ngã 3 Tôn Thất Thiệp - Pasteur khoảng 50m.Quán nằm bên trái nếu bạn đi từ Nguyễn Huệ vào.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8211631/ 0903770921

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Nướng 3T_


Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

hãy đến và thưởng thức...

----------

